# We Did It - Bought The 23rs !!!



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Well gang,

We piled in the car today and took a long trip out to the "local" dealer for another look at the 23RS. If you saw my thread in the towing forum, you know my concern about pulling the 23RS with our Toyota Sequoia.

Sure enough, there were the two 2006 models sitting next to each other on the lot, looking pretty much the same. One sticker said a dry weight of 4,660lb with GVWR of 6,000lb and the other was 4,980lb dry with GVWR of 7,000lb. We looked them over, and I could see a very slight difference in the axles, so yes, Keystone did change them. The other difference was in the queen bed slide. The "older" model had two windows and the "newer" one had just one window with cabinets on one side and a shelf on the other. Fabrics were slightly different with the older one having a kinda leather/vinyl trim on the sofa and dinette in "fawn" and the newer one having all fabric in I think the "jasmine" flavor. Otherwise, they were both identical and by crawling all over them, the quality of the workmanship was evident.

We really liked the way the front "bunk" area is set up and actually is more like a bedroom - very comfy with the nightstand/TV shelf and the wardrobe. The unit felt more spacious than some 26 footers we had looked at - even without a sofa slide-out. Fit and finish looked to be excellent with a couple exceptions, but we'll look in greater detail when we pick it up. My almost 4 year-old liked the outdoor stove and sink, so we knew we had to get it!

I may not have gotten the best price, but it was a bit more than 25% off MSRP. Tried to grind 'em more but they wouldn't budge. They also knew they had me over a barrel with that "lighter" weight unit. Finally told them to throw in two batteries and we made the deal!!

The family is very excited and we'll be picking up the trailer this coming Friday. There's a scale right by the dealer, so that's going to be our first stop. I just have to know what the real dry weight of this thing is!!

Thanks again for the help and all of the posts in these forums. The thread by one of the users named Kevin (my name also!) was particularly helpful. Scary about the crash with the Explorer, but good to see they were Ok and in a new 23RS within just weeks!

See ya out there !!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Insomniak on the 23RS
Friday will be here before you know it








You have to let us know what the true weight is then

Don


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Woohoo!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations Kevin and family!

How exciting! A new Outback!
Have a great time with it, and keep us posted.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

*congrats on the 23rs *









darrel


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Congrats on the new 23RS. Although both units you saw are listed as an 06, they began manufacturing them with one window and the shelf / cabinet combo in the newer builds. That shelf really comes in handy.

Sounds like you got a great kid who likes the outdoor cook stove.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks again everybody! What a great feeling to finally be done with all the research and walking through dealers lots. Didn't help that the temp was 102 when we got out to Colton yesterday! sunny

We have two girls - one is almost 4 and the other is almost 2. While the older daughter liked the outside camp kitchen, the younger one seemed to like the front queen bed area. Little does she know that's probably going to be my hang out. Yes, the girls usually sleep with mommy.....









Off to Camping World today to pick up stuff for the new TT, and order an awning for the old one. Going to sell it, but have to replace the shredded awning first. I guess I'll be doing the same mods on the new Outback that I did on the old trailer -water pump, accumulator, inverter, accordion door for the shower, etc, etc - whoo hoo !!!

Does the 23RS have three vents on top? One of them had the Maxx Air vent cover, so I think I just need 2 more. We have a Reese WD hitch, but since we just gained an additional 4 feet maybe I should get the dual cam sway control add-on. Hmmmm, maybe a power tongue jack also, and.......


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Imsomniak,

Congrats! You're gonna love your new Outback!









Have a great summer.

Mark


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Insomniak said:


> Thanks again everybody! What a great feeling to finally be done with all the research and walking through dealers lots. Didn't help that the temp was 102 when we got out to Colton yesterday! sunny
> 
> We have two girls - one is almost 4 and the other is almost 2. While the older daughter liked the outside camp kitchen, the younger one seemed to like the front queen bed area. Little does she know that's probably going to be my hang out. Yes, the girls usually sleep with mommy.....
> 
> ...


Yep, once the trailer is bought, then the real spending begins. TJ Maxx, Target and Walmart probably made $1000.00 on me so far. Have fun and congratulations.
Don and Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh, NO! Not a trip to Camping World!!














Try to avoid them at all costs!! Walmarts in bigger cities carry a good line, especially near camping areas!! Good luck with your new 23RS, and welcome to outbackers! How bad is your old awning "shredded"? Mine made close friends with a stop sign, and a couple of guys I had doing some work on my house fixed her up for me with the awning repair tape from Camping World, and coming back with some white tape to finish the job, so I won't win the "holy moley award" for my awning again!!








Darlene action


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

WHOO HOO!
















Congrats on your new Outback!! You did your homework and it paid off!

You mentioned a dealer in Colton...where are you from?

Enjoy and Happy Camping!
Dawn sunny


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Insomniak said:


> since we just gained an additional 4 feet maybe I should get the dual cam sway control add-on. Hmmmm, maybe a power tongue jack also, and.......


By George, I think he's got it!
Let the mods begin!







And he hasn't even taken delivery yet.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Congrats on the new Outback!! we also have the 23rs - been an owner for about a month now







Youre going to love it! Have fun doing your mods!
action 
Jewels


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

sgalady said:


> Oh, NO! Not a trip to Camping World!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










!!














Dumbo me.... I forgot the service department at Camping World is closed on the weekend. I couldn't order the awning or get the sway control stuff, but I did pick up a couple more Maxx Air vent covers.

We have a new Wal Mart close to us here in Los Angeles. I was pretty surprised a couple months ago when I noticed they had a bunch of camping and RV stuff. I picked up a fresh water container, a waterproof 12v outlet and some lower wattage bulbs for our TT interior lights (what a difference in power consumption!)

Our old awning is history. Ripped at the roofline almost halfway back. I suppose it could be trimmed a few inches shorter, but it wouldn't be worth it. It's old, wasn't taken care of by the previous owner, and is pretty much crumbling. Guess I'll have to replace it before I try to sell the trailer......or sell it with a duct taped awning!


----------



## raxtell (May 4, 2004)

Congrats I love my 23rs. It is perfect for the family. Hope you love it too


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I have a Sequoia we don't use it as our TV, so I'll be interested to hear how your Sequoia tows.

Congrats & Enjoy. 
Tami


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks everybody - what a friendly group!!

I hope the Sequoia is up to the task as well. I know with our current TT, I've loaded the heck out of it for three nights boondocking - 65 gallons of water, Honda EU3000is generator, 120 pound 11" telescope plus food and other junk. We had to have been pushing 5,500 pounds or more and the Sequoia performed just fine. We've been up and down very big hills in Julian (So Cal) and haven't really had any problems.

We'll know soon enough !!


----------



## alebar17 (Mar 10, 2006)

Insomniak said:


> Thanks everybody - what a friendly group!!
> 
> I hope the Sequoia is up to the task as well. I know with our current TT, I've loaded the heck out of it for three nights boondocking - 65 gallons of water, Honda EU3000is generator, 120 pound 11" telescope plus food and other junk. We had to have been pushing 5,500 pounds or more and the Sequoia performed just fine. We've been up and down very big hills in Julian (So Cal) and haven't really had any problems.
> 
> ...


Where are you staying in Julian? Hopefully not Wiliiam Heise. We just got back from there a few weeks ago. Hot, muggy and very buggy and not easy to navigate pulling the trailer. Stop by Lake Cuyamaca if you get the chance though, 20 degrees cooler and the fish were bitin'

Barb


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback. Your family (espically the kids) are going to LOVE it.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

alebar17 said:


> Insomniak said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks everybody - what a friendly group!!Â
> ...


We don't stay in Julian, just pass through there on the way to Anza Borrego. We did have a friend who lived there, but he sold his house and now lives in Poway.
I definitely would like to check out Cuyamaca one of these days. I've only been there once when our friend lived up there.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Happy to hear the Sequoia performed well for you









Don


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome aboard Insomniak and Congrats on the new TT.

C-Mac


----------

